# Elite Pick?



## Micropterus Salmoides (Jul 2, 2015)

Which angler will win the Elite at the St. Lawrence River, Waddington, N.Y., July 30-Aug. tournament?


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 3, 2015)

I can't say who will win but my top 5 would be:
Aaron Martins
JVD
Brandon Palaniuk
Mark Davis
Brett Hite


----------



## slingshot86 (Jul 7, 2015)

river = Iaconelli. or A.  Martins.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 8, 2015)

Don't know who will win but I'm pulling for Micah Fraizer from Newnan , he doing great on the elite series as a rookie .


----------



## jocko755 (Jul 9, 2015)

I wouldn't count out Brent Ehrler.  He had a rough start but he's already climbed up to 5th in AOY and he's proven on MLF that he can catch the fire out of smallies.  

I'm sure a ton of pro's will be making long runs to Palaniuk's winning spot 2013 - so perhaps Palaniuk and JVD should be a pick. 

Pirch, Schultz, would also be good picks


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 16, 2015)

Palaniuk won't be going to that spot this yr in the tournament


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Jul 29, 2015)

KVD all the way...


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Aug 3, 2015)

*And The Winner Is.......Edwin Evers’*

Kevin VanDam finished 41st this week, which dropped Zona’s jaw but was telling of the fishing. “That shows how tough this body of water is right now. He dominates here, at least he did. It tells you how sporadic it has been.”


http://www.bassmaster.com/news/evers-bucks-trends-shows-maturity-10-time-winner


----------

